# playin with the pics



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2007)

trying different sizes


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2007)

once more.................


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

it works. looks good too.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2007)

past smokes for ultramag.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (Poultry: Smokin In S.E. MI #4)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

now that looks great too. i'm trying to get a direct pic but my pic always links back to photobucket and the picson my comp are too large for direct to thepost. any ideas onhow to resize ? i have vista.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 29, 2007)

crew can ya make em any bigger... they don't hardly look big enough for a snack .. good lookin snacks though


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2007)

That is exactly the problem I've having.  With Adobe Photoshoot, in order to have somewhat of a decent resolution, can only get the pics around 5x3 to stay under the 97.7 KB.  

Think we needs to get new software.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 29, 2007)

Have you tried using Photobucket or ImageShack? They will resize the pics and give you a link to put in the post... just a suggestion


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2007)

Will take and run with it.  Anything is better than what I have now.  Tired of showing snacks (as you said) when everyone else is showing whole sides of dead animals.....................


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2007)

Not familar with vista or darn near anything else when it comes to computers.  That's why the mrs is getting tired of me calling her.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

crew- i use photobucket & it does great pics @ about 220kb-my comp saves them @ about 770kb.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 29, 2007)

Ooops forgot the [


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks great Crewdawg... much more like a meal than a snack


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

ya got it now. if ya link to the page w/ all the pics people can see progression pics- here's an example.   http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...od/food%20pix/  when loading pics- the last picuploaded is the 1st pic shown so they can just click next for the previous stage of the progression ( kinda backwards).


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2007)

still playin for a few more minutes....gotta go chase the hen apple (golf)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...2/P1000375.jpg


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 29, 2007)

You're doing a great job crewdawg. You just forgot the opening bracket on the image code [IMG] to have the pic in the post... you're there and ready to go!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2007)

little bigger....

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...2/P1000375.jpg


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

much better.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 29, 2007)

CrewDawg, you can post a pic like I do using photo bucket, first size the pic to forum size, then click on URL link and copy it. back at our forum click on the yellow square to the left with a mountain on it, paste your link in that box and click OK, you will get a pic in your thread like this. ( If you look closely we even sync our rotor blades, try that with your turbine fins
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry but I couldn't resist


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks real good Geoff! First time a saw synched rotor blades that's quite a feat!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 29, 2007)

Debi, he's an Air Force jock. they can't do that. That was a bunch of Army Grunts as he calls us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I took that pic in Feb 68 from my bird


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

great pic bh19- it's not the sight- it's that thump ya never forget....


----------



## mossymo (Jul 29, 2007)

Gypsy
I have Vista and resize with Microsoft Office Picture Manager the same as I did with XP. After you have opened your pic up with Microsoft Office Picture Manager just select "edit" and then "resize" and you will be offered quite a few preset sizes or you can manually adjust the size. Then click "save" or else "save as" under the file option. "Save" will resize your original or use "save as" and it will save another copy of your original in your newly chosen size.


----------



## beerdawg (Jul 30, 2007)

just a test


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

thanx mossy but i had to reinstall vista(long story) and i don't have the office part. everything opens auto w/ windows media player- i may reinstall the camera software as it was getting cornfused. p.s. vista sucks- i can't say how many ways...


----------



## beerdawg (Jul 30, 2007)

just another test


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

Very kewl Blackhawk! 68 man that was a weird time ... what I remember most was being confused. Big separation between friends ... 
LOVE IT OR LEAVE I SAY!

GYspy - I got a card somewhere for a free Vista upgrade with my laptop but I have heard not to do it yet.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea, but what happens when the thingy that goes round and round stops going round and round...................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We had 7 others!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

SOP instructed us to unstrap, stand up, put our head between our legs and
kiss our A__ goodbye


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 30, 2007)

Another try, but too much sugar in the rub and smoked too long!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 30, 2007)

That's the Ticket!  

A big Texas Thankie to all who gave advice!  Love this site and the people who are on it!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 30, 2007)

Last one..................

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...2/P1000371.jpg


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 30, 2007)

Pic of the backyard from our deck.  Didnt resize before photobucket.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 30, 2007)

two again.......................


Me thinks I gots tha hang of it!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

yup you got it now.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

You done good


----------

